# My new pride and joy!



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

Just thought I'd show off my new betta, Rinzler. It's amazing that I didn't even plan on buying him. I was in Petco, buying some fish food, when I saw this gorgeous platinum delta that was just too great to pass up.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

wow.. that's a cool lookin fish


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hes a pretty boy!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wholly crap that's a lot of fin! Very pretty.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm surprised you found that guy at Petco


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

That's either 1 massive fish or you had that camera pretty close


----------



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, the Petco near me actually has some really nice betta, though. In fact, that's pretty much the only place I get my betta. I don't plan on breeding, so it's not like I need them for much of anything else. It's best to go as soon as they get in new fish, so you can pick the best. However, this guy had been there for a couple weeks! When the average person goes into Petco to buy a betta for their betta bowl, they want the cheapest and the most colorful, so I've noticed that the white betta are usually the last to go. I don't they realize that the truly platinum betta are actually rather hard to come by. Either way, yeah, he's great! I got him as a "delta betta", but he is so close to being a halfmoon that it's quite hard for me to tell the difference between him and my halfmoon.

Thanks for calling him pretty, I'm sure he appreciates it


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a lot of fin for a delta...  nice find.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah he just barely misses 180 in that pic.Hes a superdelta for sure.I bet if you exercise him,he will reach HM status soon.


----------



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

Excuse my lack of "know how", but how does one exercise a betta?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since you have more than one,exercising fins are easy.Place two near each other for a few minutes a day.They will flare at each other,stretching fins.If they go at it too long they can rip them,or blow them as breeders say.Halfmoon isnt really a bred in trait,they have to train them to reach the 180 spread.Genetics helps,with more than two ray splitting and the size of the webbing,as well as lots of good waterchanges for good growth,but its all in how you exercise them.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Since you have more than one,exercising fins are easy.Place two near each other for a few minutes a day.They will flare at each other,stretching fins.If they go at it too long they can rip them,or blow them as breeders say.Halfmoon isnt really a bred in trait,they have to train them to reach the 180 spread.Genetics helps,with more than two ray splitting and the size of the webbing,as well as lots of good waterchanges for good growth,but its all in how you exercise them.


Interesting didn't know that.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats really cool actually. I didn't know that either.


----------



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm, definitely gonna do that more often!


----------



## Blue Ray (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful fish, I love the platinum! My crown tail flares at anything and everything, sometimes even at me if my nose gets too close to the tank. I had another betta in a tank next to him and he went nuts- I tried putting a book between them to block the view and then he went crazy flaring at the book. He's alone again now- darting around trying to find something else to flare at  bettas are priceless!


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Great find! I hope you learned your lesson: Do NOT look at the betta cups for any reason.

lol


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I like the faint blue/ teal on his body. Hard to believe you found him at your Petco, they must take really good care of their fish.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful fish! I got my new Betta at petco too; the one. The one near me have really nice looking ones n I was dying for the white n pink delta one male they had, his whit was almost transparent but my bro decided the blue was nicer looking n bought me that instead. Still wish I had the white also but my new blue guy is health n activE n entertaining n i Wouldn't trade him for anything (jus wanna add on lol)


----------



## Don (Sep 13, 2011)

Makes me want to run to Petco. Handsome one he is!!!


----------

